# Triple L's Heavy Haul... 26,000 lbs behind a pickup



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Here are a few pics of the jobs I've been doing last week.... We hauled 56 of those mafia blocks... I didnt think they were that heavy, Till on my second last load, I asked the guy at the factory, how much they actually weigh cause they sure seemed heavy... He said a meter of concrete weights 5500 lbs and there are .9 of a meter so really close... I was like  HOLY CRAP... Im a little over 10,000 lbs overweight :laughing: 
5500 lbs X 4 = 22,000 lbs + 4,660 lbs trailer = alot of weight LOL....

Other pics are of a 12,000 lbs roller, That was a nice haul but it really didnt feel that heavy... Maby cause I was used to the mafia blocks by then LOL


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I like the cement blocks. I've been shopping for some here. I didn't know they weight that much, I thought they were 2300lbs each for the 2'x2'x4' . What did you or your client pay for those? I was quoted $45ea I can get them delivered and placed for $250


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Why would you transport them standing up?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

DeVries;1037669 said:


> Why would you transport them standing up?


Cuz it looks cooler and they have more chances of falling over... Hope hes got something under the strap to stop it from fraying.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I love how Triple L went to Double S


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

> I love how Triple L went to Double S


Haha good observations


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

What liscence class do you have Chad? 
Should you be pulling all that weight?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Grassman09;1037667 said:


> I like the cement blocks. I've been shopping for some here. I didn't know they weight that much, I thought they were 2300lbs each for the 2'x2'x4' . What did you or your client pay for those? I was quoted $45ea I can get them delivered and placed for $250


The deliver and place quote is high if that's per block.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry Chad I didn't want to cut your loading skills, just wondering that's all.

Nothing pulls better than a fifth wheel trailer, good luck with it.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;1037677 said:


> What liscence class do you have Chad?
> Should you be pulling all that weight?


He just recently got his G from G2 LOL


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;1037677 said:


> What liscence class do you have Chad?
> Should you be pulling all that weight?


Heres MTO at the expo worskhops! They'll put the scales to ur ride quicker than u can say "What??" 

Chad, it looks cool a couple of times but all the better in NOT getting caught!

If you do.......Just run as fast as u can! LOL


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

DeVries;1037669 said:


> Why would you transport them standing up?


Good question, But its the only way to haul them, they have a hole thru the middle them, about 6" above center so when they move them with the loader they stand upright and dont spin and do circles on the two pieces of pipe which stick into the sides of them.... So laying them down is not even an option...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Grassman09;1037667 said:


> I like the cement blocks. I've been shopping for some here. I didn't know they weight that much, I thought they were 2300lbs each for the 2'x2'x4' . What did you or your client pay for those? I was quoted $45ea I can get them delivered and placed for $250


I believe they are $30 a piece here in Kitchener


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

creativedesigns;1037681 said:


> Heres MTO at the expo worskhops! They'll put the scales to ur ride quicker than u can say "What??"
> 
> Chad, it looks cool a couple of times but all the better in NOT getting caught!
> 
> If you do.......Just run as fast as u can! LOL


Cre, your not gonna belive it, but when i had that roller on, I turned right to jump on to the expressway and what do you know, I cop standing in the middle of the road with that green vest on, just like your picture....I was like you gotta be kidding me... So i just crept up the on ramp toward him, drove by gave him a wave and what do you know, right after me he tells the car behind me to stop.... So I thought fursure he was gonna pull me over but what do you know, he busted the car behind me, guess he didnt come to a complete stop or something LOL... plus I drove by 2 more cops with that thing on.... I think I should have bought a lottery ticket yesterday, I hualed 56 of those stones, so 14 loads, 308,000 lbs LOL


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

thats 3500 tripple l?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

DeVries;1037679 said:


> Nothing pulls better than a fifth wheel trailer, good luck with it.


I don't think that's a fifth wheel trailer.....


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

TripleL that truck looks like it handles that weight good,but if I am not mistaken that trailer only has two 7k axles,if so you were way over,but I could be wrong,Who am I to talk pulling my case backhoe behind my F350 Dually.:laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

goose neck forsure!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

the new boss 92;1037701 said:


> thats 3500 tripple l?


Yup its a 3500



jayman3;1037705 said:


> TripleL that truck looks like it handles that weight good,but if I am not mistaken that trailer only has two 7k axles,if so you were way over,but I could be wrong,Who am I to talk pulling my case backhoe behind my F350 Dually.:laughing:


Ya it is only 2 7K axles, and its a gooseneck, but same thing as a fifth wheel... Looking back, I probally should have asked how much those blocks weighted on the first load not near the last load LOL... I honestly didnt think they weighted near that much... Anyone else got pics of thier truck haulin heavy?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Most weight tables list concrete at an average of 150lbs* per cubic foot. If there is only .9 cb.yd the blocks would weigh 3645lbs.

Still a pretty good load.

*http://www.onlineconversion.com/forum/forum_1130199020.htm

http://www.answers.com/topic/normal-weight-concrete-1

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_much_does_one_cubic_yard_of_concrete_weigh


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

2COR517;1037703 said:


> I don't think that's a fifth wheel trailer.....


Correct me if I'm wrong but in these parts they are called a fifth wheel trailer.

Chad, the ones that I get from Dufferin have a peice of steel cable in the middle which you use to pick them up with.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

This is a fifth wheel


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

This is a gooseneck


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

basher;1037715 said:


> Most weight tables list concrete at an average of 150lbs* per cubic foot. If there is only .9 cb.yd the blocks would weigh 3645lbs.
> 
> Still a pretty good load.
> 
> ...


Thats what the concrete guy at the factory told me... I assume he knew what he is talking about, but who knows what the real weight is without putting it on a scale...

0.9 cubic meter is 1.17 cubic yards... 1.17 times 27 cubic feet = 31.59 X 150 = 4738.5 lbs per block not 3645 lbs...



DeVries;1037717 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but in these parts they are called a fifth wheel trailer.
> 
> Chad, the ones that I get from Dufferin have a peice of steel cable in the middle which you use to pick them up with.


Man that would be awsome, so you can just use a set of forks on a loader i guess? These ones only have a 2" hole threw the block and you can put a chain thru and strap it around the bucket....


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I've got some pics on my phone of me pulling Anhydrous wagons at work. 

















Been pulling them primarily with this truck:
02 Chevy 2500hd. Dmax/Ally









Yesterday and probably the rest of the time I will be pulling with this truck:
95 Chevy k3500. 6.5/80e.









And my last wagon for the night was with a 2010 Chevy 2500hd cc/sb with the 6.0 gas. (you can kinda see it in the background of the photo with the 2 tanks)

Wagons are 9500-12000lbs empty. And 24-25k full. Shortest pull has been 25 miles and furthest has been 47 miles one way.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

It depends on the mix, but I'd say those blocks probably aren't more than 4k.. 

Either way that's a load! over 20k


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice load Chad but I think Basher is pretty correct on weight because our 2 salt sheds use those blocks and we were told a little less then 4k. I hauled 25 loads out of our elevator this week down to Hamilton and the MTO is out in full force,


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Never know tho, I've seen a 6k mix before


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

we should set up a MTO twitter or something. Give people a heads up!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cubanb343;1037767 said:


> Never know tho, I've seen a 6k mix before


The more I think about it I do think they are heavier, I will see if I can find the bill because I wrote the weights on it.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Pristine PM ltd;1037772 said:


> we should set up a MTO twitter or something. Give people a heads up!


Great idea Jon.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cubanb343;1037767 said:


> Never know tho, I've seen a 6k mix before


Doesn't that refer to the PSI strength of the concrete?

Some guys refer to the number of bags of cement in a yard of concrete - three bag mix, 5 bag mix, etc.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

That's true, there are mixes that are based on PSI strength! That's why nobody knows for sure how much weight Triple L had on. 

I've picked up lighter concrete that weighs around 4k pounds/ yard, but it's super strong... and picked up stuff that weighed 6k pounds/ yard too. I guess it's all about how much aggregate it has and what kind of stone etc.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Whats in those tanks Mark? Assuming it farm related-What does it do?


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;1037831 said:


> Whats in those tanks Mark? Assuming it farm related-What does it do?


what he is hauling is Anhydrous Amonia. basically it is just nitrogen and helps corn grow better. if you have ever driven by a corn field that is kind of pale in color and then seen it again and it is really dark green its because they put down nitrogen. Anhydrous is just one form of it.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

cubanb343;1037826 said:


> That's true, there are mixes that are based on PSI strength! That's why nobody knows for sure how much weight Triple L had on.
> 
> I've picked up lighter concrete that weighs around 4k pounds/ yard, but it's super strong... and picked up stuff that weighed 6k pounds/ yard too. I guess it's all about how much aggregate it has and what kind of stone etc.


I'm sure the plant knows the correct weight of the blocks.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Right on- the blocks probably have some steel in them too so yeah i'm sure they're that heavy


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

You guys gotta get the MTO buddy system going on.
We have it here... You call 1 person that person calls the next that person calls the next. Everyone has 1 person they have to call

My gf drives the 401 every day and when she see's one I get the call, then I pass it along.


At what weight is it that you have to do a log book? 

My bday is in June thats when all my stickers are renewed, plus all the safeties and I should decide which weights to up for whatever truck might pull the dump trailer.

Happy Bday Please Pay $600  do not pass go do not collect $200


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Triple L

Any scales out your way there? I have scales all over the place here. 


Johnny or JD maybe you guys know..
As far as being overloaded who decides that and how do they determine that? You can register your truck for whatever weight you want you just need to fork over the $$$? But do they then go by what your axles and tires are capable of holding?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

only scales here are on the 401 heading out your way.... Im not stupid enough to hall that down the 401, Even just driving thru the city roads is enough.... Driving straight is not the problem its turning, I was scared I'd peel the tires off LOL...

The mto would go by the maximum weight rating of the trailer and truck combined....


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Mark13;1037747 said:


> I've got some pics on my phone of me pulling Anhydrous wagons at work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mark how'd you like the power of the 6.0 pulling the last one of the night?


----------



## 600rrpilot (Aug 24, 2005)

the laws and gvwr's are in place for a reason. just sayin.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

what were the dimensions of those blocks? because that is the only way to know exactly how much material is in them.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

600rrpilot;1038414 said:


> the laws and gvwr's are in place for a reason. just sayin.


I agree. If you cant handle it then hire a REAL trucking company.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Mackman;1038432 said:


> I agree. If you cant handle it then hire a REAL trucking company.


X2 Mackman.I'm not going to get into what could have happened.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1038353 said:


> Mark how'd you like the power of the 6.0 pulling the last one of the night?


I've been in that 2010 for about 3 days now and have put around 500 miles on it towing those tanks. For being a gas motor it pulls pretty dang good, especially for 25k behind it. The dmax still did better but its a huge improvement over the 6.5. And the brakes on the 2010 make stopping much easier, but it still doesn't stop great with the weight behind it.

For what it is, its doing pretty well. Be better if it was a dmax/ally combo though.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

2005_Sierra;1038428 said:


> what were the dimensions of those blocks? because that is the only way to know exactly how much material is in them.


There 0.9 Cubic Meters... But it depends on what type of left over concrete they are.... some are even multicolour


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Chad was towing some rainbow concrete to Church Street.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Pristine PM ltd;1038508 said:


> Chad was towing some rainbow concrete to Church Street.


That could explain why he doesn't have a girlfriend. LOL I'm sure his truck and trailer will be used in the pride parade. Still laughing!!!


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Triple L;1038502 said:


> There 0.9 Cubic Meters... But it depends on what type of left over concrete they are.... some are even multicolour


i know about these blocks, i was asking dimensions so i could figure out how many square feet they are, so i can figure out how much the concrete they would take, and then figure out what they would weigh in the workable state.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

2005_Sierra;1038519 said:


> i know about these blocks, i was asking dimensions so i could figure out how many square feet they are, so i can figure out how much the concrete they would take, and then figure out what they would weigh in the workable state.


Its already been done, there 0.9 cubic meters, converted that 1.17 cubic yards, you can convert that into cubic feet and figure out that weight, which I have already done on page 2... I got 4700 some pounds per block by math without any rebar....


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Pristine PM ltd;1038508 said:


> Chad was towing some rainbow concrete to Church Street.





JD Dave;1038514 said:


> That could explain why he doesn't have a girlfriend. LOL I'm sure his truck and trailer will be used in the pride parade. Still laughing!!!


Im gonna get them to build some pink ones just for you guys.. And dont be surprised when you hear a huge thud, and find one in your front lawn one morning LOL!!!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

my truck , trailer and Deere got on the MTO scales today.......
260$ BS fine!
As per my specs my 5ton trailer is overloaded with the Deere by 500 pounds.
We also had HD Ratchet straps on there which I thought might be an issue since everyone is using chains!

Verdict:
-Truck is registered for 4500KG which isn't enough.....needs to be at 10,000KG (like to pay taxes anyway .I.)
-Didn't have both ownership portions in the truck! First time I heard of that! Just had the Vehicle portion.

The key in the whole thing was that the truck was at 4500 Kg on the scales, little more tounge weight would have required an "A" license and a 5000$ fine along with it.
You can only have a 4600KG tow vehicle with a G licence....

Also said get higher rated Ratchet Straps since they are better versus chains.....I totally agree with that!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

So the fine for not having an A license is $5000 ?


----------



## bignortherniron (Oct 21, 2009)

Also if you reg 4600kgs or higher (CVOR req'd) even if it's a dually pickup, you then need a D or higher class license to drive it... even empty to go get groceries


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

Triple L;1038689 said:


> So the fine for not having an A license is $5000 ?


I think thats a little crazy if thats the case.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

bignortherniron;1038698 said:


> Also if you reg 4600kgs or higher (CVOR req'd) even if it's a dually pickup, you then need a D or higher class license to drive it... even empty to go get groceries


What you register it for is for gross COMBINED weight... My truck is registered for 21,000 lbs... Even with a D that aint gonna work cause a D license doesnt give you any more towing power then a regular G license... D is for dump trucks or straight truck carrying weight.... I agree I need a A license but not just to drive an empty truck just cause its registered to haul a heavy trailer


----------



## bignortherniron (Oct 21, 2009)

That's how the MTO put it to us in North Bay regarding our car trailer 48' enclosed LQ trailer, we were plating the truck for combined, then were told if anyone with just a G class license were to drive it and get stopped they could be charged for improper class of license. Maybe things have changed but when they were trying to implament the light trailer laws 5 years ago is how it was.

In the end we were told to keep our reg below 4600kgs, and that the trailer was considered an RV because of the front 20' being living quarters we would be fine.

Still need the A to tow it because of the weight restriction on G/D licenses for towing though.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

5500 for that block is too much. It look around 4K.

That when Uncle bought 12 blocks for his office. Let say His 00 F350 pull like nothing but not hitch it bent where ball mount on hitch were crook. He plan get another 5-8 blocks this week. I will try get pictures.


His trailer is bumper puller but gvwr 14K. Empty weigh it 4,800.



26K pound pull by GM 3500. You lucky you got away by DOT or MTO.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

bignortherniron;1038698 said:


> Also if you reg 4600kgs or higher (CVOR req'd) even if it's a dually pickup, you then need a D or higher class license to drive it... even empty to go get groceries


Not necissarily true...

G Class Liscence-Any car, van or small truck or combination of vehicle and towed vehicle up to 11,000 kg provided the towed vehicle is not over 4,600 kg.

All of our pickups are liscenced for 10,000. Stickers cost us $300.00 or so a year 

On edit: The towing vehicle must be registered to include the combo'd (truck and trailer and load) total weight, but must be less weigh than 4600 kg's. Capish?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

in illinois a class d licence is good for 16k i plan to get my c class witch is good for 26000 when i get my gooseneck just to be on the safe side!


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

those are a 4500 pound (or so) block according to my calculations.

And, the_new_boss_92, You will need a class A license to tow a trailer in excess of 10K it does not matter if the combined weight is under 26K. Just a heads up


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

the new boss 92;1038776 said:


> in illinois a class d licence is good for 16k i plan to get my c class witch is good for 26000 when i get my gooseneck just to be on the safe side!


Get your class A cdl if you can. Then you can drive anything and opens more job opportunities up.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Triple L;1038689 said:


> So the fine for not having an A license is $5000 ?


that is what they told my guy...


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

JohnnyRoyale;1038769 said:


> Not necissarily true...
> 
> G Class Liscence-Any car, van or small truck or combination of vehicle and towed vehicle up to 11,000 kg provided the towed vehicle is not over 4,600 kg.
> 
> ...


----------



## bignortherniron (Oct 21, 2009)

That only applies if your registered below 10,000 then according to your definition your out of a G class vehicle. Our combo was going to have to be registered for 16000 and is probably why they recommended we go this route.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Mark13;1038805 said:


> Get your class A cdl if you can. Then you can drive anything and opens more job opportunities up.


i have a couple more years, you have to be 21 from what i have heard.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

the new boss 92;1038892 said:


> i have a couple more years, you have to be 21 from what i have heard.


It's 18 last I knew. I got my permit at 19 and hope to have my cdl shortly here at 20.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

ill look into it further and then ill see what i can do!


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Mark13;1038904 said:


> It's 18 last I knew. I got my permit at 19 and hope to have my cdl shortly here at 20.


you can get your CDL at 18, but you are only allowed intrastate so no leaving whatever state you are licensed in. IIRC


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

2005_Sierra;1038942 said:


> you can get your CDL at 18, but you are only allowed intrastate so no leaving whatever state you are licensed in. IIRC


I believe your correct. Which is kinda annoying for me since I'm under 10 miles from Wisconsin.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

yea thats the law i just cheacked in to it, mark what did it run you if you dont mind me asking? when you turn 21 does the restrictions just get dropped or do you have to retest?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

the new boss 92;1039019 said:


> yea thats the law i just cheacked in to it, mark what did it run you if you dont mind me asking? when you turn 21 does the restrictions just get dropped or do you have to retest?


I don't really remember what I've got in it so far. I'd say $150 iirc for taking the permit test and getting my dot medical card.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

I have hauled and handled hundreds of these blocks and I believe 3800-4400# would be an average you have to remember when they were poured and what kind of left over material was put in them I have found them with plastic pop bottles in them and such. I will post a pic of how we haul them later. On a side note I was pulled over by the DOT a few months ago with firewood on a 1ton with a gvw of 12,000# and the officer (moron) said he knew for sure I was over weight, after getting his little scales out I weighed exactly 12,000# on the nose, much to his surprise, he said he has never seen that before, I told him not to bother pulling over any of my trucks ever again as I spent alot of money to install a DOT certified scale at my farm just so we could be safe and in compliance. He just gave me the deer in the headlight look and said get out of here. It was good humor anyway.


----------



## barronnixon65 (Apr 2, 2013)

I like your gooseneck flatbed trailer Triple L. How much did you buy that? I wish I could have that also!


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

thats a super clean chevy i love it!!!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

mass1589;1629341 said:


> thats a super clean chevy i love it!!!


Someone must have liked it more then you. They stole it out of his driveway last year.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow this thread is old LOL

Came a long way since then....

My newest float


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

you pulling that with a 3/4 ton??


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Sometimes with my Denali but mostly with a F550

I spec'd it that it would tow nicely behind a pickup, put a 60" spread on the axles so its not as much tongue weight...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Triple L;1629374 said:


> Wow this thread is old LOL
> 
> Came a long way since then....
> 
> My newest float


LOL, If that's Leamington, I was just there. Haulin a 20 ton home for a friend. Bumper pull.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Aylmer is where it came from actually


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Triple L;1629411 said:


> Aylmer is where it came from actually


My mistake.That would've been closer...


----------

